# How much can you bench? what supplements do you use? illegal? steriods



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

:nod:

last time i tried i could only get up like 170, and that was when i was working out.

im 6 foot 2 or 3 inch and i weigh about 155 pounds.

ive been little all my life, and i was working out really heavy for a while til the jerks at my job decided they wanted to go to 12 hr shifts.

needless to say that killed my energy levels that protein just couldnt replenish, i would of had to stick my self in the ass cheek with testosterone to boost my energy levels but i just wanted to be natural.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

IM 5'8" and im still growning and 125 pounds. I lift 140. Im in football so I have to lift, but its kinda fun to have contests with my friends.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Trillion said:


> IM 5'8" and im still growning and 125 pounds. I lift 140. Im in football so I have to lift, but its kinda fun to have contests with my friends.


you guys have a looooooong ways to go... but heh everybody starts somewhere... i was once 6'2" and 155, now ive got that weight up to 230... and steriods should not even be in your vocabulary!!! forget about it!!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

im not sure how much i can bench. i usually jsut lay down on a bench and benchpress two 45 pound dumbells, i feel that helps to build more muscles and stabilizers than benching with a bar. also, b/c it is one handed you cant do as much as your total with a bar would be. oh yea, btw im 6' and 180 pounds with 13% bodyfat, so i have still got some fat to lose but my instructor says that im at a really good level. most of my strength however lies in my legs, thats where i can usually outlift people. as for supplements, i usually eat some south beach diet bars. they are healtyh, and the rigth ones can give you over 20 grams of protein for a little bar. also, tons of chicken


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

yeah steroids are definetly for inpatient people or over anxious people.

damn game you are freaking huge.

as far as supplements go i found the same stuff they have on the shelves at gnc for 80 to 100 bucks at walmart for less than half of that. same ingredients different package of course.

i was taking creatine ester, and NOS, they helped out with energy some times.

i was eating like 5 to 6 times a day also and was up to 175 pounds but when i stopped the weight dropped quick!









im about 8 to 9 % body fat, and if i could afford a personal trainer id be ripped.

oh and yea its always fun trying to out bench your friends just dont hurt yourself


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

the juice is definetly for over anxious dudes... i played with it in college.... and altho if i could go back wouldnt change a thing, i still do not encourage the use at all(if your not a comp bodybuilder).... just eat, train, and rest...... its ALL about eating clean for me now


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

i wish i could afford a trainer too, but i dont have the money for that. my instructor was just my weigfhtlifting class teacher, but now that school is done i need to go join a gym. and doesnt creatine just help to bloat up your muscles with water? thats what i have heard


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

TheGame said:


> i wish i could afford a trainer too, but i dont have the money for that. my instructor was just my weigfhtlifting class teacher, but now that school is done i need to go join a gym. and doesnt creatine just help to bloat up your muscles with water? thats what i have heard


yes creaatine helps your muscles gain water weight to keep them hydrated and bulky, and some people belive this helps you to lift more because its like your muscle is already semi contracted before eeven lifting so after lifting it gives you a swollen look, depending on your body size.

some people just look blotted on it though!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Trillion said:


> i wish i could afford a trainer too, but i dont have the money for that. my instructor was just my weigfhtlifting class teacher, but now that school is done i need to go join a gym. and doesnt creatine just help to bloat up your muscles with water? thats what i have heard


yes creaatine helps your muscles gain water weight to keep them hydrated and bulky, and some people belive this helps you to lift more because its like your muscle is already semi contracted before eeven lifting so after lifting it gives you a swollen look, depending on your body size.

some people just look blotted on it though!
[/quote]

No you dont know what it does... the belief that steriods shrink your junk is just that.......... a belief... steriods shrink your testicles not your dick!!! it actually made mine a bit bigger... and you honestly walk around with a 24 hour hard-on... im just glad i had a hot gf throught those times!! and dont go blowin your wad on gnc products... theyre pretty much all garbage... just stick to a good diet(protein supplement) and good training and maybe a little creatine and glutamine if need be


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

what does glutamine do boost protein synthesis or something i use to know but i forgot.

i dont need my c*ck being no bigger cause my ex girl, and my best friends wife already complains its to big. lol :laugh: just kidding

thats hilarious it made yours bigger though!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

well not bigger to the naked eye(no pun intended) but the gf would complain at times and would swear it was ......... so ....... i was like ok! glutamine works well stacked with crea... helps aid in recovery after a workout


----------



## lexi_lee (May 22, 2006)

I weigh 175 i'm 5'10'' and im 16 
bench-235
squat-365
clean-265

i play football, im a tailback and an OLB


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Im actually interested in what foods people eat while they are on a workout plan? I always hear chicken and pasta.

I want to start workin out again, not for muscle, but for core strength and cardio. But I always noticed I lacked energy before and after workouts. I think it was a nutritional problem, which led to low moral







Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

TheGame said:


> I weigh 175 i'm 5'10'' and im 16
> bench-235
> squat-365
> clean-265
> ...


thats good dude, you could probably kick my ass and im 26 years old


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

TheWanderingSoul said:


> Im actually interested in what foods people eat while they are on a workout plan? I always hear chicken and pasta.
> 
> I want to start workin out again, not for muscle, but for core strength and cardio. But I always noticed I lacked energy before and after workouts. I think it was a nutritional problem, which led to low moral
> 
> ...


Tuna is a REALLY good source of protein, and can contribute to alot of energy through out your day.

but protein supplements and really concentrated dietary supplements are the key to endurance.

for instance if you go to mickey ds and get a chicken sand which its not gonna have the same kind of protein as you would get if you would go to the store and buy a chicken breast.

fast food is more processed, and has perservatives to where as the chicken breasts has more whey protein in it

whey protein is better than soy protein because whey protein has less estrogen concentrate in it!


----------



## lexi_lee (May 22, 2006)

jiggy said:


> the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
> just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
> just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..


haha no but it helps

the supps i use are the basics.... 100% whey protien after workouts and creatine before workouts i also take multi-vitamins

TheGame, what do you think about natural test boosters?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

carbs r for fuel.. protein is for rebuilding.. u should also take alot of vitamins.. i take 5 pills (flax seed oil, 2 multivitamins, 2 glucosamine w/ chondritin and msm) when i wake up in the morning along with a protein shake and glutamine which i also drink before and after i work out


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Lexi Lee said:


> the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
> just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
> just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..


haha no but it helps

the supps i use are the basics.... 100% whey protien after workouts and creatine before workouts i also take multi-vitamins

TheGame, what do you think about natural test boosters?
[/quote]

Benching might be the most over-rated aspect of working out!!! Natural test boosters ive never tried... imo if any of that stuff worked THAT good, the gov would ban it and make it illegal... there is so much crap out there right now for supplements- market is waaay to flooded


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
> just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
> just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..


Funny you mention this.. I was watching a UFC fight the other day and Tank Abbott was fighting and the announcers mentioned that he benches 600 lbs! Anyway, he tapped out after a foot submission. lol..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

5'8", and weigh right at 200lb, i bench max 225, squat 455, deadlift 405.

As for jiggy's comments, why do you think they have weight classes in the UFC, do you really think the flyweights can hold up to the heavyweights?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

because they all train.. if there were 2 of me, and one was 155lbs and the other was 205, of course the 205lber would win..

the first few ufc's didnt have weightclasses.. royce gracie was 170 and kicking guys asses that were 250, 265..etc


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Fido said:


> As for jiggy's comments, why do you think they have weight classes in the UFC, do you really think the flyweights can hold up to the heavyweights?


They have weightclasses because all of the competitors are skilled. A smaller person who knows how to fight can easily beat a much larger person with no/limited training. Thats one thing the early UFCs were good for and did manage to prove.


----------



## lexi_lee (May 22, 2006)

> Benching might be the most over-rated aspect of working out!!!


agreed... squat makes an athlete its all about lower body



> Natural test boosters ive never tried... imo if any of that stuff worked THAT good, the gov would ban it and make it illegal... there is so much crap out there right now for supplements- market is waaay to flooded


i think nat test boosters are elegal in highschool anyway


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

^im 25 altho i wish i was still in hs! are highschools testing nowadays?


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

If anyone is seroiues about getting the low down on working out nutrients and supplements check out bodybuildingdotcom for exercises and articles then go to anabolicmindsdotcom and about 1/3 the guys in there use test but there's a lot of great advice. THere mostly body builders and power lifters, it's an awsome resource. Defiently helping me with my diet and my exercises and the naturaly supps i'm taking.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Ive just started working out again. I've been a pretty skinny guy all my life, i'm probably about 5'10"ish and i weigh around 143lbs. 
I have a small frame and find it hard to put mucle on anywhere other than my arms (i'm called popeye, coz of my huge arms and nothign more!!!) I want a bigger chest so the rest of my body is in proportion.
I'm taking just whey protein, ive only been taking it for 4days now, but i take two a day, i also have started eating 2 extra meals a day, one a few hrs after lunch and then one a few hrs after dinner. to get those extra calories. I eat alot of chicken aswelll as fish and red meat. 
I only do a few excersises, dumbell press with two 18kgs and one dumbell bar with 35kgs, i know its not much but at the moment it is still giving me the workout i need and i hope it works
anyways here are some before shots....

it'd be cool to see some peoples before and after pics if anyone has any

skinnyguy.net is a great site and has helped me alot


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> Ive just started working out again. I've been a pretty skinny guy all my life, i'm probably about 5'10"ish and i weigh around 143lbs.
> I have a small frame and find it hard to put mucle on anywhere other than my arms (i'm called popeye, coz of my huge arms and nothign more!!!) I want a bigger chest so the rest of my body is in proportion.
> I'm taking just whey protein, ive only been taking it for 4days now, but i take two a day, i also have started eating 2 extra meals a day, one a few hrs after lunch and then one a few hrs after dinner. to get those extra calories. I eat alot of chicken aswelll as fish and red meat.
> I only do a few excersises, dumbell press with two 18kgs and one dumbell bar with 35kgs, i know its not much but at the moment it is still giving me the workout i need and i hope it works
> ...


lookin buff there stu!... but on a more serious note dude with a smaller frame you shouldnt have problems packing the size on....... try being 6'0 or over... then it gets damn tuff--- looks to me like your not working out near enough... need to push yourself dude


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

6'2" 230 lbs and I was maxing out right at 300 lbs before a back injury (not related to working out). I think I max out around 275 since I started working out again. I should be back up there really soon because of muscle memory. I eat really well. I don't do processed sugar, fried food, eat after 7 PM, and no pop. I don't eat fast food either. I try to buy and cook and prepare all of my own food. I try to eat lots of protein and fat and low GI carbs. I also think it is important to eat many small meals a day rather than 2 or 3 large ones. I pretty much constantly eat all day long. Sugar free yogurt and grape nuts, bagel / cream cheese, eggs, bacon, sandwich, banana, apple, orange, steak, chicken, wild rice, and as much water as I can drink in a day. I don't count calories or do anything nutty like that. I eat until I am full and try to eat decent foods only. I jog 3-4 times a week and workout 3-4 times a week. I used to be a workout Nazi but I've been really busy in my life so I just try to workout when I can lately. Once life settles down again I plan on getting back into things a lot more hard core. The only "supplement" I take is a post workout whey protein shake. I think people worry to much about supplements without having a proper training routine down. Just give yourself lots of protein and your body will build as much muscle as your genetic potential has. I workout with MAX style also. I do a warmup and then 6 lifts of the highest weight I can. If I only get 5 then the next time I workout I keep the weight the same. Once I can do the 6 reps I up the weight 5 lbs and do it until I can get 6 reps. The most important thing with this style is to push yourself as hard as you can. If you can't get that #6 then you should struggle with it as long as you can and put it up as far as possible. You have to push yourself or this style doesn't work.

Regards,

B


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

yea man, ive only been working out for the past few days. problem is i can make my self wide (latimus dorsai - or sumthin) that muscle looks wide, but i want to make my inner chest bigger, any ideas on how to do so.
I work out near enough all day at the moment, i just put my bench infront of tv and bench all day! i probably bench press 200 times a day over 3-4hrs


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

oh good god dude you have ALOT to learn... sorry but i dont have the time to teach--- start reading.......and stop benching so damn much!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

whatcha mean?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

StuartDanger said:


> yea man, ive only been working out for the past few days. problem is i can make my self wide (latimus dorsai - or sumthin) that muscle looks wide, but i want to make my inner chest bigger, any ideas on how to do so.
> I work out near enough all day at the moment, i just put my bench infront of tv and bench all day! i probably bench press 200 times a day over 3-4hrs


You are over training.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> whatcha mean?


well for starters i bench once every 5-6 days and about 6-8 sets total(flat/incline)... so yeah to say you are benching 200 sets over 3 hours a day is pretty rediculous... im not trying to disrespect you in anyway but you need to start educating yourself on proper use of the weights... i think you would be surprised what you could do with that scrawny physique with a good workout plan and lots of food! start educating yourself now!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

really, i thought i'd been doing just enough, i dont work out for 3-4 hrs constantly i just do about 200 presses over that time. aswell as doing crunches, bicep curls, shoulder presses, chin ups, overarm and underm chinups. and then i have a day off and then workout again or on my day off i'll do legs or cardio


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

u really shouldnt work out for that long.. body builders only lift for an hour and a half at most.. the regular guy should only lift for 45 minutes to an hour.. if u r lifting longer than that, then u r overtraining or waiting too long between sets..

theres only so much that ur body can take in one training session.. just cuz u do a million reps doesnt mean its good for u


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I weigh about 145-150 at 5'10" and the last time I benched I got 225. That was a little over two years ago, I think I could definitely get a good bit more now.
I don't work out or anything, but I'm genetically fortunate (for my size, atleast). It kind of pisses my friends off, but hey, whatever works.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ur body grows when you are resting.... hows it suppose to rest when you are breaking it down 24/7?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Who cares how much you're benching unless you're a competitive powerlifter ? I was like that when i first started lifting over 9 years ago to where all I cared about was my bench - it took time to realize it's just an ego thing. I do flat barbell bench only maybe once in 3 weeks because I try to mix it up on my chest days and do different things and I never max out anymore - what's the point ?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

so would maybe 
15 reps x3 of bench press
15 reps x3 dumbell press
15 reps x shoulder press

be better?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

anything is better than benching for 3 hours straight infront of the tv... sh*t not working out at all is better! but if i were you id read article after article on weightlifting for newbies... as far as your reps i would keep them down to 6-10--- im thinking you wanna build muscle right? i think your lean enuf... but seriously start READING... a piranha website isnt the best place to learn how to bulk up...


----------



## lexi_lee (May 22, 2006)

id go wit...

bench press 3x8 
db alternate 3x8
front press 3x8
for starters

if your going to be doing so many presses your going to be needing to be doing pulls for every press

so maybe...
upright rows 3x8
bent over rows 3x8
lawnmower pulls 3x8

id sugest you do alot more lower body and core exercises

and yea like thegame said... not the right place to be asking...

i suggest bodybuilding.com supersite there are tons of experts

and thegame, no one ive heard of has been tested from our highschool and the surrounding schools


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Lexi Lee said:


> id go wit...
> 
> bench press 3x8
> db alternate 3x8
> ...


yeah i learnt alot from anabolex.com... those were during my steriod years tho, which is what that board consisted of--- but point being i didnt go there to ask questions about my rhom--- and i dont know what the high school thing was all about so...


----------



## lexi_lee (May 22, 2006)

TheGame said:


> ^im 25 altho i wish i was still in hs! are highschools testing nowadays?


havnt heard of any testing


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

having a big chest is all aesthetics, it doesnt do anything for performance.. thats y fighters dont really have big chests.. shoulders, back, abs, legs is where its at..

im a delt, trap, lat fan..


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i only want a big chest for aesthetics!

yea ive been looking on bodybuilding.com and skinnyguy.net


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

a bigger back makes a guy look bigger than a bigger chest..

matt hughes looks huge, but he has no chest, hes all back


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

jiggy said:


> having a big chest is all aesthetics, it doesnt do anything for performance.. thats y fighters dont really have big chests.. shoulders, back, abs, legs is where its at..
> 
> im a delt, trap, lat fan..


were not ALL the "next karate kid" dude- some of us lift our asses off just to look good/feel good, myself included... so it doesnt get any better than having a big chest


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jiggy said:


> having a big chest is all aesthetics, it doesnt do anything for performance.. thats y fighters dont really have big chests.. shoulders, back, abs, legs is where its at..
> 
> im a delt, trap, lat fan..


Really? What muscles do you think are backing up the majority of the force from a punch?









The REAL reason why "fighters" (MMA) dont have big chests is because it exhausts your stamina, and reduces flexibility.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

I just do whatever my trainer tells me to. The only real weight I can think of off the top of my head is I do 160 on the leg press. I do yoga for fun in addition to going to the gym for regular workouts.

I'm on a really good diet too... Protein, Veggies, Fruit.... no sugar, no simple starches (white flower, potatoes, corn, etc).

Mostly i'm working for flexibility because of my injuries, and a leaner more toned body.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

^damn i miss the days of personal training!!! that was the best job in the world........^


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

im a freshmen in hs, 15, 5"9, 175lbs and max bench at 165...i jsut started liftin a few months ago and am now gettin pretty serious into it


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
> just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
> just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..


But if I am beating your ass and can lift 300 hundred your ass is gonna look like roast beef when I'm done


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> really, i thought i'd been doing just enough, i dont work out for 3-4 hrs constantly i just do about 200 presses over that time. aswell as doing crunches, bicep curls, shoulder presses, chin ups, overarm and underm chinups. and then i have a day off and then workout again or on my day off i'll do legs or cardio


you shouldnt be ABLE to do 200 presses in that time. maybe you should up your weight. if you want to get "buff", should just do like 3 sets every other day of incline 8-15 reps. make it so that you fail on the last set. lower weight a billion times will just get you toned.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

StuartDanger said:


> Ive just started working out again. I've been a pretty skinny guy all my life, i'm probably about 5'10"ish and i weigh around 143lbs.
> I have a small frame and find it hard to put mucle on anywhere other than my arms (i'm called popeye, coz of my huge arms and nothign more!!!) I want a bigger chest so the rest of my body is in proportion.
> I'm taking just whey protein, ive only been taking it for 4days now, but i take two a day, i also have started eating 2 extra meals a day, one a few hrs after lunch and then one a few hrs after dinner. to get those extra calories. I eat alot of chicken aswelll as fish and red meat.
> I only do a few excersises, dumbell press with two 18kgs and one dumbell bar with 35kgs, i know its not much but at the moment it is still giving me the workout i need and i hope it works
> ...


my girl walked in while i was looking at your pics and said i was on a gay site!
lol.

youve got nice size arms but your chest needs work.

stuartdanger think of it like this, your muscle is like your skin kinda only when you work out you tear it or cut it, and when it repairs it self it forms like a scab over the muscle with time and what you are doing is tearing it and tearing it giving it no time to heal and in the long run you will become weaker because your muscle is going to become more dense than hard because of its extreme fatigue

every muscle on your body needs at least 24 hours to heal!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
> just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
> just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..


But if I am beating your ass and can lift 300 hundred your ass is gonna look like roast beef when I'm done








[/quote]

i would rather get hit by a jacked guy that can bench 300lbs than a 140lb mexican boxer than doesnt even lift weights..


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I just do whatever my trainer tells me to. The only real weight I can think of off the top of my head is I do 160 on the leg press. I do yoga for fun in addition to going to the gym for regular workouts.
> 
> I'm on a really good diet too... Protein, Veggies, Fruit.... no sugar, no simple starches (white flower, potatoes, corn, etc).
> 
> Mostly i'm working for flexibility because of my injuries, and a leaner more toned body.


lets see some before and after pics.







lol

ill be the judge!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
> just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
> just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..












You're such a tool. Hey, how bout some pics of that fish tank youve been bragging about?


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm 5'10 and about 155.
The most I can benchpress is about 220.
When I worked out like a year ago I used 150.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

TheWanderingSoul said:


> Im actually interested in what foods people eat while they are on a workout plan? I always hear chicken and pasta.
> 
> I want to start workin out again, not for muscle, but for core strength and cardio. But I always noticed I lacked energy before and after workouts. I think it was a nutritional problem, which led to low moral
> 
> ...


Got one word for you (and everyone)...

...doritos :nod:


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
> just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
> just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..


But if I am beating your ass and can lift 300 hundred your ass is gonna look like roast beef when I'm done








[/quote]

i would rather get hit by a jacked guy that can bench 300lbs than a 140lb mexican boxer than doesnt even lift weights..
[/quote]

???????WTF jiggy, you know as well as I do, You don't want to get hit by a guy that KNOWS HOW TO HIT. Weight, height, size, nationality, left handed or right handed doesn't matter if you don't know how to hit.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

acestro said:


> Im actually interested in what foods people eat while they are on a workout plan? I always hear chicken and pasta.
> 
> I want to start workin out again, not for muscle, but for core strength and cardio. But I always noticed I lacked energy before and after workouts. I think it was a nutritional problem, which led to low moral
> 
> ...


Got one word for you (and everyone)...

...doritos :nod:
[/quote]

yea if you get dorritos and a couch potato theyll bring you a 6 pack and a keg


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Sounding better and better.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> the amount of weight u put up in the gym has nothing to do with how strong you really are..
> just cuz u can bench 300lbs in the gym doesnt mean that u have usable strength at all..
> just cuz u bench 300lbs doesnt mean if u n me got into a fight, u could throw me on the ground and beat my ass..


But if I am beating your ass and can lift 300 hundred your ass is gonna look like roast beef when I'm done








[/quote]

i would rather get hit by a jacked guy that can bench 300lbs than a 140lb mexican boxer than doesnt even lift weights..
[/quote]

???????WTF jiggy, you know as well as I do, You don't want to get hit by a guy that KNOWS HOW TO HIT. Weight, height, size, nationality, left handed or right handed doesn't matter if you don't know how to hit.
[/quote]

that was what i was implying.. i would rather get hit by a huge guy that benches 300lbs than a 140lb mexican boxer..


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Ohhh little jigger.... lets see the pics already.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

^what a loser..

4,000+ posts since june 05..

if my dick was any farther in ur mouth it would be coming out ur ass


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

jiggy said:


> ^what a loser..
> 
> 4,000+ posts since june 05..
> 
> if my dick was any farther in ur mouth it would be coming out ur ass


Uhh and who has the avatar bragging about how big and cool they are? Yep, take that finger you're pointing and turn it around bud


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what does that have to do with anything


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I guess..................nothing.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jiggy said:


> ^what a loser..
> 
> 4,000+ posts since june 05..
> 
> if my dick was any farther in ur mouth it would be coming out ur ass


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

jiggy said:


> ^what a loser..
> 
> 4,000+ posts since june 05..
> 
> if my dick was any farther in ur mouth it would be coming out ur ass












Awesome. See unlike you tho I dont need to lie about myself to feel good. I dont need to lie to impress people ill prob never meet. So you calling me a loser is f*cking halarious. Oh hey, btw... arnt you on a zero tolerance policy right now? Im pretty sure your little outburst is against that. 
What does my post count have anything to do with anything? Im a contributing member here... Unlike you, everything out of your mouth is a lie. Im tired of you... im calling you out. You are full of sh*t. I dont even want to see pictures of some reef tank you have been googling for the past several days. With your type of personality IF you had a reef tank it would be plastered ALL over the salt water forums.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> ^what a loser..
> 
> 4,000+ posts since june 05..
> 
> if my dick was any farther in ur mouth it would be coming out ur ass


Uhh and who has the avatar bragging about how big and cool they are? Yep, take that finger you're pointing and turn it around bud








[/quote]
it isn't even sized right.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Everyone needs to keep the personal stuff out of this.........


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

What a great thread. How did "How much can you bench?" turn into knocking people out, and "Benching don't meen sh*t"? Just answer the f*cking question he asked. Jesus. Not sure my max bench. Assuming your talking about flat bench, best I can post of late is 225x23 with no spot. Incline DB press 115 's x 12 no spot. Bodyweight is at around 195.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oscar5001 said:


> What a great thread. How did "How much can you bench?" turn into knocking people out, and "Benching don't meen sh*t"? Just answer the f*cking question he asked. Jesus. Not sure my max bench. Assuming your talking about flat bench, best I can post of late is 225x23 with no spot. Incline DB press 115 's x 12 no spot. Bodyweight is at around 195.


225x23? Wow! Now I'd say that's more impressive than any one herculean push someone can randomly get (if they dont hurt themselves).


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

acestro said:


> What a great thread. How did "How much can you bench?" turn into knocking people out, and "Benching don't meen sh*t"? Just answer the f*cking question he asked. Jesus. Not sure my max bench. Assuming your talking about flat bench, best I can post of late is 225x23 with no spot. Incline DB press 115 's x 12 no spot. Bodyweight is at around 195.


225x23? Wow! Now I'd say that's more impressive than any one herculean push someone can randomly get (if they dont hurt themselves).
[/quote]

Used to get 405x5 when my bodyweight was 245-255. That was with juice though. Stopped taking that sh*t four years ago. Now more into maintaining a leaner, and obviously more healthy body.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Oscar5001 said:


> What a great thread. How did "How much can you bench?" turn into knocking people out, and "Benching don't meen sh*t"? Just answer the f*cking question he asked. Jesus. Not sure my max bench. Assuming your talking about flat bench, best I can post of late is 225x23 with no spot. Incline DB press 115 's x 12 no spot. Bodyweight is at around 195.


DAMN thats pretty good man, as far as benching you got a little size on me!

and i dont know how this thread got so testosterone feeled youd think evry one in it had just took the juice!.

hope its safe to come out now for us natural guys.

sorry just kidding guys calm down push the veins back in your neck!
lol :laugh:


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Trillion said:


> sorry just kidding guys calm down push the veins back in your neck!
> lol :laugh:










Seriously though someone needs to hide the needles, this is crazy.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hide the needles









good one.

back on track i think that women like a nice chest on a man just like we well some of us like a nice size chest on a women

dont get me wrong thats not what its all about but i have to say that the fact that i can add more appeal to myself from the opposite sex by increasing my bench has to contribute to at least 55 to 60 % of my motivation at crunch time under the dumbells pushing up that last rep forcing it up through all the muscle fatigue!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I myself am 6'0" 185LBS, I'm not super ripped, but am well defined (ripped)....When i worked out, I worked out by myself in highschool, but i went off of a hypertrophy program. I started out at like 135 lbs and by the end of the school year I maxed out over 250LBS.... I ate more healthy and took some of those hydroxycut pills (i think), but it jus sped up my metabolism and didn't really do much of anything. I couldn't do squats worth a damn as i had bad form ( don't remember my max) I could only clean like 225-235 not the best of form either. I did manage to deadlift 430 or 440 i think it was. I continued to do it over that summer and got up to 265 lbs on bench and since then have stopped lifting due to my job....Someday I hope to get back into it again when i have more time and are more settled.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dunno, never even checked. does it even matter how much a person can bench? do you think girls care how much a guy can bench? the only thing the pounds you can bench is good for is as a penis extension so that you can brag to your friends about it.

if you're bodybuilding or trying to get healthy, what good is it going to do to brag about it? nothing. does it matter in the least bit? if you look good then you look good, numbers don't mean sh*t.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think it matters how much you can really bench, i never ususally record how much im lifting, i ususally put a few weights on and see what its like, then add a few extra weights.

I'm looking to get a big chest, and i agree i believe women find it attractive, just like we like a nice chest on a girl.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

your right it dosent matter how much you can bench but the size of you chest depends on how much you can bench, and girls like a man with a nice size chest!

most of them any way!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Not all women need a big chest. Some women care more about function then physique.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Trillion said:


> your right it dosent matter how much you can bench but the size of you chest depends on how much you can bench, and girls like a man with a nice size chest!
> 
> most of them any way!


First of all, if you're in the gym to impress girls, you're in the gym for the wrong reason

Second of all, girls like guys with muscular arms, shoulders,back and legs as well. I've always wondered why I don't see more guys asking each other about their curl, french press, shoulder press, lat pulldown, deadlift, stiff-legged deadlift, lunge and squat measurements. Everyone seems to be obsessed about the bench, at least when they're at the beginning stage. Flat barbell bench is easily the most overrated exercise - in most cases used to make one's ego bigger more so than any muscle in the body


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

I think you're all reading into this thread a bit too much. No one is talking about fighters or what your opinion on bench pressing is. Bench is one of the many exercises I do when I workout. I don't workout for anyone but myself. I like exercising and eating healthy. It makes me happy. Can we keep this on topic and get back to answering the original posters question? No one cares if you fight or if you are really just an internet warrior because that wasn't what the original poster asked about. If you don't have something relevent to say then why say anything at all? Just my $.02......

Regards,

Brian


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> your right it dosent matter how much you can bench but the size of you chest depends on how much you can bench, and girls like a man with a nice size chest!
> 
> most of them any way!


First of all, if you're in the gym to impress girls, you're in the gym for the wrong reason

Second of all, girls like guys with muscular arms, shoulders,back and legs as well. I've always wondered why I don't see more guys asking each other about their curl, french press, shoulder press, lat pulldown, deadlift, stiff-legged deadlift, lunge and squat measurements. Everyone seems to be obsessed about the bench, at least when they're at the beginning stage. *Flat barbell bench is easily the most overrated exercise - in most cases used to make one's ego bigger more so than any muscle in the body *








[/quote]

I definately agree. I dont really lift weights anymore, but when I did for a bit I used two barbells on an incline bench to work my chest. I had read that it was a much better way to work your chest then a bench press. Actually to this day I have never once tried to do a standard bench press.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> your right it dosent matter how much you can bench but the size of you chest depends on how much you can bench, and girls like a man with a nice size chest!
> 
> most of them any way!


First of all, if you're in the gym to impress girls, you're in the gym for the wrong reason

Second of all, girls like guys with muscular arms, shoulders,back and legs as well. I've always wondered why I don't see more guys asking each other about their curl, french press, shoulder press, lat pulldown, deadlift, stiff-legged deadlift, lunge and squat measurements. Everyone seems to be obsessed about the bench, at least when they're at the beginning stage. *Flat barbell bench is easily the most overrated exercise - in most cases used to make one's ego bigger more so than any muscle in the body *








[/quote]

I definately agree. I dont really lift weights anymore, but when I did for a bit I used two barbells on an incline bench to work my chest. I had read that it was a much better way to work your chest then a bench press. Actually to this day I have never once tried to do a standard bench press.
[/quote]

You mean two dumbells, right ? I love benching with dumbells because it helps isolate your pecs and you can really feel it working, but it'll never be as popular as a barbell bench because guys won't be able to brag about maxing out at 325 with dumbells


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

i work out to impress women becaue i have always been skinny, and its nice to hear that i have a nice chest when i use to hear your to f*cking skinny.

we all work out for our own personal reasons there is no right or wrong reason to work out!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Ron Mexico said:


> your right it dosent matter how much you can bench but the size of you chest depends on how much you can bench, and girls like a man with a nice size chest!
> 
> most of them any way!


First of all, if you're in the gym to impress girls, you're in the gym for the wrong reason

Second of all, girls like guys with muscular arms, shoulders,back and legs as well. I've always wondered why I don't see more guys asking each other about their curl, french press, shoulder press, lat pulldown, deadlift, stiff-legged deadlift, lunge and squat measurements. Everyone seems to be obsessed about the bench, at least when they're at the beginning stage. *Flat barbell bench is easily the most overrated exercise - in most cases used to make one's ego bigger more so than any muscle in the body *








[/quote]

I definately agree. I dont really lift weights anymore, but when I did for a bit I used two barbells on an incline bench to work my chest. I had read that it was a much better way to work your chest then a bench press. Actually to this day I have never once tried to do a standard bench press.
[/quote]

You mean two dumbells, right ? I love benching with dumbells because it helps isolate your pecs and you can really feel it working, but it'll never be as popular as a barbell bench because guys won't be able to brag about maxing out at 325 with dumbells :laugh:
[/quote]








Haha whoops yeah I meant dumbbells. From what I hear you cant do NEARLY as much weight with both. Like I said I wouldnt know cause I never tried a barbell bench press, but I used to do 2-55 or 2-65 dumbbells at a time. For a while I thought I just sucked cause I figured that to be only 110-130 while guys were over there bench pressing 200+.


----------



## faebo_tarzan (Jun 5, 2005)

Last time I tried bench I took 210 pounds. Just eat right and eveerthing eill be fine, no sterioids and sh*t


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Trillion said:


> i work out to impress women becaue i have always been skinny, and its nice to hear that i have a nice chest when i use to hear your to f*cking skinny.
> 
> we all work out for our own personal reasons there is no right or wrong reason to work out!


Yeah well dude, I am not here to judge. But just a side note - most women care way more about the size of your wallet than your chest


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Trillion said:


> i work out to impress women becaue i have always been skinny, and its nice to hear that i have a nice chest when i use to hear your to f*cking skinny.
> 
> we all work out for our own personal reasons there is no right or wrong reason to work out!


thats one of the reasons i work out aswell, ive always been skinny as funk, and just wanna get bigger and more buff. i also do enjoy working out for the fitness, doing cardio great when you hit the 'wall' and then brake thru it to do another 5,8 or 10mins!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ESPMike said:


> Not all women need a big chest. Some women care more about function then physique.


hahahahaha, that's the best pic ever.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I jus simply did it to push my self and stay in shape...I could give a sh*t bout impressing girls. Like esp said alot of girls don't care in most cases bou ur physique, more bout the function. This is very true....Like i mentioned when i lifted weights i did it by myself and I liked to compete against myself to push harder and go for the limits. To me bragging bout how much you can lift is just silly.


----------



## lexi_lee (May 22, 2006)

Buffalo Bill said:


> Not all women need a big chest. Some women care more about function then physique.


hahahahaha, that's the best pic ever.
[/quote]


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll take my girl any day over that


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'll take my girl any day over that


And what in the hell would that be?A blow up doll and an air pump


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'll take my girl any day over that


And what in the hell would that be?A blow up doll and an air pump








[/quote]

Yep and she's muslim so she blow's herself up :rasp:


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


> I'll take my girl any day over that


And what in the hell would that be?A blow up doll and an air pump








[/quote]


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

about 4 months ago I was 6'0 235 and benching 300 but i havent worked out since then







. I have been working out for over 3 years but still wouldnt even consider touching roids until I felt that I could not gain any more naturally (prolly another year or so). I purchased roids for a dbol/deca/test cycle but wanna be completely set in training and diet b4 i start, as should everyone else that uses roids.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

6'0 195 lbs

benpress sets of 215 10 times

not sure of max


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

didn't mean to post here


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i havent tried it lately, dont remember how much the last time i did, all i know is i am skinny as crap at 6'1" and 130lbs
on the other hand one of my best friends is into bbing, and just about everytime i talk to him says that i need to start lifting weights, or says something about me being so damn skinny even though i eat like a freakin pig


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Jiggy, 90% of your posts are complete BS in this thread. You are nowhere near an authority on weightlifting or strength. Goddam ridiculous.

Im sure you all have seen my pics. Im not really into bodybuilding but I do powerlift.

Bench- 325
Squat- 425
Deadlift- 555

1315 total @ 180lbs The bench is my weak point. Long arms and thin torso. I need an updated pic anyway. Ill post one in a couple of days.

Edit-Actually, heres one that I havent posted before. Im about 5lbs heavier now with less BF. Last Nov.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

damn look at those guns


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I'll take my girl any day over that


And what in the hell would that be?A blow up doll and an air pump








[/quote]

Yep and she's muslim so she blow's herself up :rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> i havent tried it lately, dont remember how much the last time i did, all i know is i am skinny as crap at 6'1" and 130lbs
> on the other hand one of my best friends is into bbing, and just about everytime i talk to him says that i need to start lifting weights, or says something about me being so damn skinny even though i eat like a freakin pig


dude- if you wanted to be you could be HUGE!!! no doubt man...


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

currently 5'7 150 lbs and can bench close to 200 lbs

Back in college I was 5'7 161 lbs and I put up 255 three times and 225 twelve times
all I took was creatine...


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> Jiggy, 90% of your posts are complete BS in this thread. You are nowhere near an authority on weightlifting or strength. Goddam ridiculous.
> 
> Im sure you all have seen my pics. Im not really into bodybuilding but I do powerlift.
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF









just kidding dude, but it looks like you can curl more than you can bench. your chest is kinda small compared to your chest!


----------

